# Chapman Vs. CalArts



## SharonW (May 13, 2008)

Hi!!! IÂ´m an international student and I wanted to know if someone knows about any of this great programs and which one do you think is better. I applied to MFA film directing in CalArts and to M.F.A. Film producing (directing emphacis) in Chapman! A little help please! Is anyone in the same boat? thanks


----------

